

Help with my computer skills - htk9pt

need help with my computer skills real bad will pay<p>wtk9pt@excite.com
======
___Calv_Dee___
This is pretty vague, what kind of help are you looking for? You can learn
everything you need to know (and by everything, I mean just that) via online
resources if you're willing to spend the time and can exercise some patience.
I'd recommend deciding on a starting point for "learning computer skills" and
working through some credible tutorials focussing on one area at a time.
Whenever you come across a concept/term that is not clear or makes absolutely
no sense to you, keep track of where you were in the tutorial and consult
Wikipedia for clarification. Perhaps you'll find another concept/term on a
Wikipedia page that you are unfamiliar with. Veer off and check out that
resource as well. Once you've grasped all of the associated concepts and
terms, return to the tutorial. You'll be amazed at how much you've learned. I
think this is a much more satisfying approach than paying someone to teach you
computer skills!

